# What is the legality of this (problem with employer in China)



## Missing Person (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been working for an undisclosed Korean school in China since September. Things have been good until this semester.

The entire faculty has had their salaries withheld from them for a period of almost two weeks now. Every day, we would ask where our salaries were, to be told it would be given the next day, or the next week.

Finally, Thursday, through a slip of the tongue from someone, we were told that our salaries were locked in a CD account in Seoul, and would be available next week.

Is that even legal?

Furthermore, my contract officially states:

Salary will be given to teachers on the last working day of each month at the end of the day.

We are way off of the deadline for that, being Feb. 29th.

So my question is, is this legal?

Furthermore (sorry, I keep dragging this on), I keep seeing parents showing up daily (3 or 4 at a time) to pay tuition fees at the main office. That shows us that they have cash on hand, yet they continue to stiff us and make us work pro bono.


----------



## texted (Mar 11, 2012)

I grew up in China, and I can tell you that your case does not sound special to me, if this happened first time, it normally means the funder and management has disagreed on some business, and the guy who controls the money refused to support the business. So you can't get pay. Understand? Just quit the job, as call the authority or collect the evidence and sell it to news media company to sort this out.


----------



## beyork3346 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am a chinese citizen. A lot of companies pay employees salary at the middle of the month. Like you satart work on Mar.1st, you will not get paid till Apr.15th. It is legal and would be sated in the contract.

But in your case, it is lind of violet the contract. In case the school is still in good running, then this should not be a big problem.


----------

